# Weather site



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's a link I occasionally use to check my local weather forecasts. As with other weather-type sites just type in your zip code nad it'll load your particular area. Some of you may already use it.  

https://www.outdoorsfanweather.com/


----------



## shamoo (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks Mr. Watwewings, I'm going to keep my eye on the weather now.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 15, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> www.weather.com



yep, I use that one also


----------



## shamoo (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you, I'm going to be useing both of them


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 15, 2007)

My favorite is accuweather.com. They have a plug-in available for my web browser that shows current cond., the next two days forecast, radar, and special alerts all in the status bar.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks WW Another good one is https://www.intellicast.com


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the one I use with my FireFox

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2455


----------

